# Women who smoke cigars



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I personally think a woman smoking a real cigar, not a dinky cigarillo, is sexy as hell. Still trying to get my girl to smoke one!!!!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Now this is my kinda women.......................

Jerry in Minnesota (yes it is snowing today)


----------



## WACigar (Feb 17, 2003)

Smoking a cigar with my guy friends is the only thing we do without the wives/girlfriends around. We love them but this is our thing. I (we) find it almost offensive when they try to butt in. Besides, a woman smelling of tobacco is not a turn on for me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

women who smoke cigars.... oh yeah! very sexy... nothing better IMHO...


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

It depends...did she bring her own, or did she swipe one from my humidor!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

> *It depends...did she bring her own, or did she swipe one from my humidor!*


Yes, that's true.

But overall, I think "the power" of a woman smoking a cigar, that independence of spirit, the fortitude & inner strength displayed, and that pure passion for the leaf is extramely sexy. While it may make some men shy & cower, it turn me on.

MoTheMan


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

I like the fact that my wife will come out and smoke a cigar with me every once in a while. I dig watching her smoke it... But, if she was out there with me every evening I would be bummed.


----------



## SDAndy (Aug 16, 2003)

I like it when a woman will smoke one with me and enjoy it. I even bought a couple boxes tailored to my girlfriends taste. However, I hate it when they just want to "share" mine. It always ends up that I don't get to fully enjoy the experience and she gets pissed at me for not enjoying sharing with her! Women!


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Women who smoke cigars is great with me, but I'm happy just with women who enjoy men who smoke and enjoy cigars.
Hard to find them in my area.
:w


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Duh!!!


----------



## David (Jan 7, 2004)

". . . "the power" of a woman smoking a cigar, that independence of spirit, the fortitude & inner strength displayed, and that pure passion for the leaf is extramely sexy. While it may make some men shy & cower, it turn me on." MoTheMan.

I could not have said it better my self.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Women that smoke Cigars are sexy. They turn me on baby yeah!!!!!


Who think's Monika was hot? Can we get a cigars up for Monika... After all have you ever seen a better cigar smoker than her. If I could smoke cigars like Monika I would never leave home.


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

Definitely very sexy...

who can resist the obvious phallic resemblences??


----------



## humidormg (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah very sexy, even better when she's smokin my cigar while I'm smoking a fine Vitola. :r

As Always, 
Best Regards & Fresh Cigars,

Mike Glynn
www.rockyscigars.com
For Cigars...its as easy as Click, Save , Smoke!


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

IMHO the only thing better than a woman smoking a cigar is one licking a vanilla ice cream cone. 'nuf said.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I don't know. I think I'd be afraid of a woman inhaling a VSG Sorcerer!


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

I think a woman that enjoys cigars is great. I have a few female friends, including my wife, that love relaxing with a good cigar. Can it be sexy? Yes of course it can...a sexy woman smoking a cigar, naturally is still sexy. But I like the fact that female can sit down and appreciate a cigar with the guys more so than anything else about it.


----------



## Fat Tony (May 13, 2004)

definitely sexy.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Saw a gorgeous brunette this weekend smoking a Partagas #10. I was in heaven. Should have talked to her.


Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

dagrinch said:


> Saw a gorgeous brunette this weekend smoking a Partagas #10. I was in heaven. Should have talked to her.


Ooohh!!

Isn't that like a Double Corona size (some 7 1/2 inches long). :w 
Well, let me tell you, the image I get is way more than just sexy.

OMG . . . my thoughts are running away with me.

HELP ME Churchlady!!! I can't control my thoughts.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmf??? Wha??? sorry... busy puffing away at a gorgeous 71/2 " Cuaba....


BTW, who's in charge of that ring gague thingie??? mine's a bit obscene....


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Churchlady said:


> Hmf??? Wha??? sorry... busy puffing away at a gorgeous 71/2 " Cuaba....
> 
> BTW, who's in charge of that ring gague thingie??? mine's a bit obscene....


I think that the score is fine!!!


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

Hmmm.......on the other hand, perhaps most guys would feel more comfortable approaching a woman who is used to something much SMALLER in her mouth..such as a Padron Delicias or something. Think of the contrast working in your favor in that case!

I mean, do you really want her to make such a quick and direct comparison between your, ahem, "personality", and a double corona or el presidente sized cigar????


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

Here's a site with lots of sexy, cigar smoking women.
www.cigarglamour.com


----------



## David (Jan 7, 2004)

OMG!! I think I have just developed a fetish!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I think it's sexy, but then who really cares! It's the flavor that REALLY counts and as we all know, size doesn't matter! :r ;-) (lucky for the guys! hehehe)

Personally I like the little smokes cause they pack more of a punch and flavor. The DC of most sizes are good but I don't always have the time to smoke something that big and I love the much more rich, powerful flavor of the PC's and Robustos these days.

And of course it's always nice to be able to talk to a woman who actually KNOW's something about cigars! heheh Hurry up Kaeta and get down here soon!!!!


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Sexy YES  But I think it is even more sexy when they have a collection like yours Filly :r


----------



## Cigar Chic (Feb 19, 2004)

Uh, well, since I am a woman, I don't think of myself as "sexy" when I smoke a cigar. I just smoke the cigar for the flavor and enjoyment of it. I do however get a lot of looks and have had different reactions when smoking a cigar.

The latest happened in a bar in a town about 30 minutes from where I live. Let me start by saying I live in a rural area of Indiana, about 2 1/2 hours south of Chicago. I was sitting at the bar smoking a cigar, when the guy next to me says "your not from around here are you, you must be from up north" (meaning Chicago). I reply no, I live only about 30 minutes away.......he says "wow, I have never seen a woman smoking a cigar before"....obviously he doesn't get out much! 

It is very interesting to see how you guys look at me......you seem to make the oddest faces!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Cigar Chic said:


> It is very interesting to see how you guys look at me......you seem to make the oddest faces!


too true, have you noticed they squirm a lot too? What's up with that whole deal, funny faces etc...


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I only know of (or have seen) a couple of women who smoke cigars truly for the enjoyment. I'm not going to get wood just because a woman is smoking a cigar. I get very irritated when I see some people doing things for attention or to be trendy. I am more likely to appreciate a woman who can sit and smoke a cigar with a bunch of guys, and not necessarily make everyone uneasy because of her presence.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Brandon said:


> I only know of (or have seen) a couple of women who smoke cigars truly for the enjoyment. I'm not going to get wood just because a woman is smoking a cigar. I get very irritated when I see some people doing things for attention or to be trendy. I am more likely to appreciate a woman who can sit and smoke a cigar with a bunch of guys, and not necessarily make everyone uneasy because of her presence.


So in your opinion if a woman makes people uneasy by her presence, she should leave? (not being combative here) 

What if it happens unintentionally? As a female LOTL, I am acutely aware that any time I light up, people notice - any of the guys I know will tell you I do not smoke for the attention - but sometimes, there's nothing you can do about it... I suppose I could ask if there were a back closet I could smoke in.

Is there a subtle way of smoking or a "bawdy" way? I don't want to lead anyone to a near occasion of sin just by enjoying a good smoke!~


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I see what you're saying. If it happens unintentionally, then I would say that a man could be considered insecure, and a woman also insecure (female competitiveness plays a major factor).


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Wha??? women competitive? never!  

BTW, one of these days I'm gonna whoop yo a$$ at seal bounce!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

I am biased because my gorgeous Wife is the one who got me into cigars to begin with. She rocks!
She is 1 of my partners in our upcoming opening of our Cigar Shop on Long Island


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

drac said:


> She is 1 of my partners in our upcoming opening of our Cigar Shop on Long Island


Well good luck in your venture, you going on the net....
Don't smoke all the profits


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Eventually we will do full e-commerce. Initially it will be orders taken by phone for shipping and in house sales.

www.smokesignals.biz

There is no site up yet........


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

I was introduced to cigars by female friends as well...so I guess I share the same bias lol


----------



## cigar sergeant (Aug 18, 2003)

a picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

WOW! 

Really, the cigar makes no impact on me whatsoever. The sexy woman, on the other hand, stirs something primal & definitely pushes some buttons. 

:z


----------



## Kaeta H (Jun 20, 2004)

Personally, I feel that when I smoke a cigar it is for the pure enjoyment of smoking, enjoying the flavor, admiring and comparing it to others that I have smoked or would like to. Also, the environment in which you smoke is very important. If you can't smoke a cigar and relax and enjoy the conversation, then you won't be able to appreciate what your smoking.

BTW- Don't you worry Filly, we'll sit back & _enjoy _ plenty of cigars next week!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Can't wait! and....Marcia will be here as well! woohoo!~ PS when do you guys arrive and leave?


----------



## Kaeta H (Jun 20, 2004)

We arrive on July 2nd at 4:35 p.m. & we leave on Monday, July 5th at 9 a.m.
I'm so glad it's a direct flight this time, layovers _really really_ suck!


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

my wife smokes cigars
she has some of her own and also knows where in my humis to find the others she likes
though over time she has come to primarily like only certian very well aged ones lol 
she does like a certian type of a dutch dry cure as well and always has some of these as well but she still prefers her cigarettes

as for women smoking a cigar being sexy?
i reckon im with kansashat above sexy is sexy and cigars aint got much to do with it unless they doin tricks or something

Jen i aint got your cell # no more i lost it when i changed cell phones 
call please so i can store it 217 306 4916
great to hear marcia is coming i was thinking about her today i stopped by the local cigar store to mooch some of them fuente humi packs and picked up a couple of anniversarios just in case she came since i know she loves them as well as a couple of power rangers for poker since i know they are his all time favorite cigar even if he wont admit it on the boards

k


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

WACigar said:


> Smoking a cigar with my guy friends is the only thing we do without the wives/girlfriends around. We love them but this is our thing. I (we) find it almost offensive when they try to butt in. Besides, a woman smelling of tobacco is not a turn on for me.


A-MEN to that brother. I do not like the intrusion of my wife (or their wives----except Merideth--but that's a whole other story) into "MY" time.

Besides...I've never really known a woman to smoke a cigar except to make a statement...and they always do it with this weird face--hard to explain.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

REally? We make weird faces, so that would be our "cigar" face huh? Kinda like guys and their sex face?

I've never noticed that women make any weirder faces than guys when smoking cigars... newbies are newbies whatever gender they might be and believe me, there's a few folks that smoke mild sticks that I wouldn't go near. BTW, that reminds me...anybody gotta Siglo I they wanna trade??? 

Oh, and just for the record, I never smoke to make a statement, I use my "big girl" words when I want to make a point!! I love the leaf man, why would I smoke to impress a bunch of hairy gorillas - now if they happen to think it's sexy, what can I do about it? 

I share the same pleasures of taste and smell that any of the male gorillas on this board have, trust me, it's not a statement thing at all, it's a pleasure thing!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

BTW, hoss, just pulling your chain.... 

I actually like the smell of cigar smoke on a guy. It beats old spice any day! I'd rather smell it on a girl than some of that stinky crap manufacturers call perfume! (Mind you, I don't go around smelling girls, but some of that crap (perfume) is overpowering and you can't help but smell it from 10 yards!)


----------



## NewGeneration85 (Jul 12, 2004)

Here is me with my prom date, whom I told the only requirement of going to prom with me was smoking a Padron Magnum Maduro, which she dutifully did. It was VEERRY sexay. 

Here is a picture of us...


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

Churchlady said:


> REally? We make weird faces, so that would be our "cigar" face huh? Kinda like guys and their sex face?


You know...I forgot to make the disclaimer that this was a very poor attempt at humor.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

CigarHoss said:


> You know...I forgot to make the disclaimer that this was a very poor attempt at humor.


Aw!
I wouldn't worry about it so CigarHoss. CL is more kitty cat (& a true LOTL*) than bengal tiger . . . if I may presume to say so. She can herf with the best of them, and trust me, I've seen many women with that passion.

*Lover Of The Leaf


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

No doubt she is...I've enjoyed reading your posts, CL!!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Awww, shucks guys...  

That's one thing I love about this board is we can razz each other and know that in the end it's the love of the leaf that brings us together!

BTW MO, you've never seen me really pissed, I can make a Bengal look like a kitten!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

El Gato said:


> IMHO the only thing better than a woman smoking a cigar is one licking a vanilla ice cream cone. 'nuf said.


i dont know Cat, i think humidormg has you beat, weve all been picturing the ladies smoking the wrong stogies.... :r


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

I voted sexy....but of course it depends on the woman.....some are sexy no matter what and others will never be sexy no matter what cigar is in their mouth.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

dagrinch said:


> I personally think a woman smoking a real cigar, not a dinky cigarillo, is sexy as hell. Still trying to get my girl to smoke one!!!!
> 
> Grinch OUT!!!


You aint lyin..It is sexy as hell.Took me 10 years for my wife to appreciate a good cigar...She knows how to pic them too. Gifts me good cigars for anniversarys,bdays and xmas'..never thought she would ever smoke though.Training sometimes takes a while.lol


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

So, who are the ten ****'s who voted no?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

ChrisM said:


> I like the fact that my wife will come out and smoke a cigar with me every once in a while. I dig watching her smoke it... But, if she was out there with me every evening I would be bummed.


Ditto, but substitute GF for wife...she likes the Javas, Kahlua's, and the CAO Eileen's Dreams, has her own humi so they don't get mixed with mine, although I supply the cigars, joins me on the porch occasionally so my haven is not totally violated, attends some cigar events with me which makes it easier for me to go to them, but doesn't attend all as that would be overkill, and as a blonde, looks sexier than hell with cigar between her dainty fingers...ahhh, I love women...


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

Women cigar smokers (in public) is something new in the world(in most cultures). Like anything else different it sends up a red flag to our naturally closed minds and waits til we think it through. Like many other things it both attracts us and repulses us. Ain't life grand.


----------



## Splotch (Sep 22, 2005)

My lady smokes cigars and I thank god everytime I get to watch her light it up. The pure look of joy on her face makes me.....happy.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

my fiance tries to smoke cigars, but i think it is just so that she can join rob and i on my porch for a "heffer" (as she calls it). It would be cool if she really did enjoy smoking them, but then i would lose my private time... well either way, women smoking cigars is HOT!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

my gf with an Acid Roam


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

SEXY !









SEXY !










IS THIS SEXY ?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Shes a Cutie !

Here is one for you. Sexy ?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ackkk...my eyes, my eyes....the horror...


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually, I've seen a couple of women light up a pipe and thought that was just about the most sensuous thing I have ever seen.

The Doc


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

I love women that smoke cigars.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Actually, I've seen a couple of women light up a pipe and thought that was just about the most sensuous thing I have ever seen.
> 
> The Doc


Last woman who did that in front of me was Rep. Millicent Fenwick, my congressworman and the basis of the Doonesbury character Lacey Davenport. That was the fall of 1979.

Trudeau's done a good job of scrubbing Teh Interweb of images of Lacey. :c


----------

